# 15 Days Old Puppies - VIDEO and Pict.



## Mzyla (May 3, 2012)

PUPPIES at 15 Days Old Today.

VIDEO


15 days old Pup is getting first Guarding lesson


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (May 4, 2012)

M,

Some of those little pups look huge!  And all the eyes opened.  They are so cute.  I would never get any work done.


----------



## Grazer (May 4, 2012)

They're so adorable! And their mom is so protective, as soon as she heard the Great Pyr barking, she went to investigate. I bet she also liked taking a break from her always hungry kids lol


----------

